# marvel yukon service???



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

hello there i was running my scans thru iolo and i was lookin at the startup programs and the processes and there was one that stood out to it said "marvel yukon service" and then in blue font says " vkx32coinst.serviceStartProc" and that was underlined as well so i right clicked it and clicked ask google and then it led me to ur site ... mentioning something about may be a trogan or virus....
so here i am asking how do i get rid of it lol thanks for any and all assistance 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Basic, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3031 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1291 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 223071 MB, Free - 163654 MB; E: Total - 15359 MB, Free - 10395 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0G848F
Antivirus: System Shield, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If Marvell Yukon is your Ethernet controller then that process relates to the Marvell Yukon service.

Please go to *Sart *- *Run *- type in *dxdiag *and click OK. It will open a screen called DirectX Diagnostic Tool which will run for a minute to collect information from the system. Once it's finished, to the bottom right you will see a button called "Save All Information". Please click on that and save it to Notepad and then copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/9/2013, 10:10:35
Machine name: BJ-PC2
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Basic (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.120824-0336)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 1545 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A14
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 3032MB RAM
Page File: 1286MB used, 4983MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07
Display Memory: 1292 MB
Dedicated Memory: 32 MB
Shared Memory: 1260 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor: Acer LCD Monitor X223W
Driver Name: igdumdx32.dll,igd10umd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.1637 (English)
DDI Version: 10
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/1/2009 02:55:28, 536576 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6902-11CF-FD75-A022A7C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2A42
SubSys ID: 0x02AA1028
Revision ID: 0x0007
Revision ID: 0x0007
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76B2&SUBSYS_102802AA&REV_1003
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6272.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/26/2010 04:03:00, 423424 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Internal Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6272.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/26/2010 04:03:00, 423424 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Rec. Playback (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6272.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/26/2010 04:03:00, 423424 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Microphone / Line In (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6272.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/26/2010 04:03:00, 423424 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Micr
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Micr
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Micr
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Micr
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Micr
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2937
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:49, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/10/2009 22:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:49, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:49, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Dell Touchpad
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 4/15/2010 15:36:40, 252536 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 2/26/2010 23:32:48, 109122 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 4/5/2010 18:46:08, 288040 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 3/23/2010 15:22:26, 49152 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 4/5/2010 18:39:32, 1548288 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 3/22/2008 17:56:04, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 3/23/2010 15:36:44, 69632 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 3/15/2010 13:42:30, 234792 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 11/1/2009 18:59:38, 61440 bytes
| Driver: hidfind.exe, 2/1/2009 00:43:30, 49250 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 2/17/2010 17:34:40, 54568 bytes
| Driver: ApMouCpl.dll, 8/17/2009 19:54:38, 704512 bytes
| Driver: DellTPad.exe, 4/6/2010 21:02:52, 12451840 bytes
| Driver: CirScrL.cur, 5/1/2008 12:11:40, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrR.cur, 5/1/2008 12:12:04, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrU.cur, 10/22/2009 15:03:06, 4286 bytes
| Driver: CirScrD.cur, 4/30/2008 13:10:44, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScrH.cur, 4/29/2008 12:10:18, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScrV.cur, 4/29/2008 12:16:32, 4286 bytes
| Driver: StkScr.cur, 4/29/2008 12:15:40, 4286 bytes
| Driver: Zoom.cur, 10/22/2009 14:54:00, 4286 bytes
| Driver: PadScr.cur, 4/29/2008 12:15:40, 4286 bytes
| Driver: Rotation.cur, 8/24/2009 19:42:58, 4286 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01009.dll, 7/14/2009 14:27:14, 1461992 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 34360 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 00:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:32:45, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 162.7 GB
Total Space: 223.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK2576GSX

Drive: E:
Free Space: 10.4 GB
Total Space: 15.4 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK2576GSX

Drive: F:
Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7560S
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07\3&2ACF1E9&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07\3&2ACF1E9&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:26, 4568064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:28, 3821568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng500.bin, 4/1/2009 02:55:48, 982196 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng500.bin, 4/1/2009 02:55:24, 417344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg500.bin, 4/1/2009 02:55:30, 139824 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg500m.bin, 4/1/2009 02:55:30, 97448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 4/1/2009 02:55:50, 39888 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 4/1/2009 02:55:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 4/1/2009 02:55:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:22, 94208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:46, 51712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:48, 252952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:34, 200192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:32, 119296 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:30, 668696 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:32, 210432 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:32, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:48, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:22, 173592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:38, 5702656 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:34, 150552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:48, 257536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\TVWSetup.exe, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 4/1/2009 02:56:18, 8198680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:32, 173080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:32, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:56:16, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:34, 252416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:34, 178176 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:36, 179712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:36, 280576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:36, 303616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:38, 275968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:38, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:38, 281088 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:40, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:40, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:40, 304640 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:42, 206848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:42, 205312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:42, 299008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:42, 279552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:42, 287744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:44, 289280 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:44, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:44, 291328 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:44, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:46, 277504 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:46, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:46, 262656 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:36, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:36, 310784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:40, 288256 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:46, 279040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:24, 4112384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:24, 2674688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:24, 2576384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll, 7.15.0010.1637 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:28, 536576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1637.dll, 1.01.0016.0000 (English), 4/1/2009 02:55:50, 155648 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Series Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07\3&2ACF1E9&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:42, 561152 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&D2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 228352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.22260 (English), 6/12/2012 12:15:50, 197632 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 10.05.0000.1029 (English), 6/15/2011 08:00:28, 461080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RSTCoin.dll, 1.03.0001.0000 (English), 6/15/2011 08:20:52, 105240 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\RST_UI.cab, , 0 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:32:22, 16440 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_93\3&2ACF1E9&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000C1028&REV_01\4&B921CC3&0&00E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 5.10.0038.0026 (English), 12/17/2008 03:22:02, 1331192 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvsrv.dll, 5.10.0038.0026 (English), 12/17/2008 03:21:58, 4157440 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvui.dll, 5.10.0038.0026 (English), 12/17/2008 03:22:00, 3850240 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll, 5.10.0038.0026 (English), 12/17/2008 03:22:04, 87280 bytes

Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4354&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_13\4&4258B82&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18533
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18533
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18533
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18533
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18533
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533

Audio Capture Sources:
Internal Mic (IDT High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microphone / Line In (IDT High ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Rec. Playback (IDT High Definit,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
MuxedIn,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Speaker/HP,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers / Headphones (IDT High,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533
DirectSound: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18533


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yup. There it is:

Name: *Marvell Yukon* 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

can ya help me out cause i am so not computer literate lol my 4 yr old works this thing better than me he taught me how to use my cell phone lol thanks again for ur assistance


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

jeanangel49 said:


> can ya help me out cause i am so not computer literate lol my 4 yr old works this thing better than me he taught me how to use my cell phone lol thanks again for ur assistance


Help you out to do what?


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

lol...see i told ya im not privy..i also get adhd when reading i just seen what u wrote about the ethernet thingy ..so its not a virus then...ok perfect thank u for ur assistance


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it's fine.

You're welcome.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's just check the file's signature for the sake of being thorough.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
*vkx32*
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:41 on 09/02/2013 by bj
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*vkx32*"
No files found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:41 on 09/02/2013 by bj
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*vkx32*"
No files found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

oops sorry didnt know i sent it twice


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's OK.

Please run the tool again with the following script:


```
:filefind
*ykx32*
```
Also, in your first post you spelled it: *v*kx32coinst.serviceStartProc (starting with the letter "v").

Is it not actually: *y*kx32coinst.serviceStartProc (starting with the letter "y")?


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

it may be here i try again


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 11:08 on 09/02/2013 by bj
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*ykx32*"
C:\Drivers\network\R197859\ykx32coinst.dll	--a---- 630784 bytes	[17:38 12/06/2012]	[10:19 01/09/2008] 1BDA69F2D704860EF4B0D1F92EE79840
C:\Windows\System32\ykx32coinst.dll	--a---- 630784 bytes	[18:16 12/06/2012]	[10:19 01/09/2008] 1BDA69F2D704860EF4B0D1F92EE79840
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\yk60x86.inf_620f57bd\ykx32coinst.dll	--a---- 630784 bytes	[18:16 12/06/2012]	[10:19 01/09/2008] 1BDA69F2D704860EF4B0D1F92EE79840

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The MD5 identifier of the file indicates that it's indeed signed by Marvell Yukon.

So unless the file was spelled with a "v" as you indicated in your first post, which I doubt since you have this one on your machine, all is fine.


----------



## jeanangel49 (Feb 9, 2013)

thank u so very much have a great day!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure and you too!


----------

